# British Army Jack Knife



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

*British Army Jack Knife*


View Advert


Has anyone in the UK got one of these old army pocket knives they want to sell?

If you have one, PM me a pic' & a price & i'll let you know :thumbsup:

Payment by cheque or PayPal.

Thank you for looking & to Roy for the facility.

Cheers

Dave




*Advertiser*




ETCHY



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

